# NIGHTMARE OF MY LIFE (not horse related) WARNING: THIS IS NOT FOR YOUNGER MEMBERS!



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

anyone??


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I think it is great! Lots of creativity from you  Good work.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

very good so far. I want the rest of the story!!!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Same here!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Is this something you picked up from the net?

Knowing your posting style and difficulty in using some words correctly or spelled correctly I have doubts that this was done by you,........it is too well done grammatically.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

i swear, cross my heart, bet my life on it that it 100% IS done by me.
I think i should take that as a compiment?
I guess i'll write more of it 
And also spyder, most of my stories are aimed at younger children, that is the reason i don't use big words haha 
so explain again, why the heck you think i didn't write this?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Marlea Warlea said:


> i swear, cross my heart, bet my life on it that it 100% IS done by me.
> I think i should take that as a compiment?
> I guess i'll write more of it
> And also spyder, most of my stories are aimed at younger children, that is the reason i don't use big words haha
> so explain again, why the heck you think i didn't write this?


If it is yours then you need to clean up the spelling errors.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

once again it *is *mine and what do you mean?

spelling errors in this story, or spelling errors in my other one?
Im 13. so i'm expected to make errors.
Are you saying this story is too good for me to of wrote, if so thanks for the compliment


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

spelling errors in this story. That is what she means.


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

well done marlea make sure you finish it wont you.... i want to hear more!!!!

i think she has done it herself spyder.... all of her other stories have the same sort of content and wording so to say.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

haha fine, fine i'll finish it... but you'll all be waiting a while 

i must finish Poppy first!

BTW i added more to POPPY so please read


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

WootWoot!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

Lol!!!


----------

